# Advice on choosing a projector for my specific room



## przglo (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi everyone. I'd like to install a projector and a screen in my soon to be renovated living room. The only problem is that with my specific room a standard projector placed in its optimal spot (marked C on the plan) wouldn't look great. It would have to be in the middle of the ceiling and I'd like to avoid that. Any advice on projector types (preferably specific models) that would work in this setting? I would like an HD projector and a screen that's 70-75 inches wide.

I was thinking about some long throw option above the windows on the opposite side of the room (A) but there's only about 4 inches from the ceiling to the top of the windows (the visualizations are not completely accurate). Or maybe a long throw but to the side (B)? These extra long throw options tend to be big and expensive though.

I was also thinking about a ceiling-mounted ultra short throw projector right in front of the ceiling beam (D). The height of the room in the area behind the ceiling beam is just 90 inches but I would still need a projector with high vertical shift so that the image is not very high up (again, in the visualizations it's a little higher than I'd want it). Any recommendations?

And how about rear projection? Is it possible (and affordable) to get a special screen and project onto it from behind (E)?

And what do you think about a standard projector mounted on one of the side walls + keystone correction? Is there a chance that this would work nicely?

Would be great if I didn't have to spend more than $1000 on the projector but I'd also consider more expensive options if they somehow fit nicely in the room. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## kiynaga (Aug 29, 2021)

przglo said:


> Hi everyone. I'd like to install a projector and a screen in my soon to be renovated living room. The only problem is that with my specific room a standard projector placed in its optimal spot (marked C on the plan) wouldn't look great. It would have to be in the middle of the ceiling and I'd like to avoid that. Any advice on projector types (preferably specific models) that would work in this setting? I would like an HD projector and a screen that's 70-75 inches wide.
> 
> I was thinking about some long throw option above the windows on the opposite side of the room (A) but there's only about 4 inches from the ceiling to the top of the windows (the visualizations are not completely accurate). Or maybe a long throw but to the side (B)? These extra long throw options tend to be big and expensive though.
> 
> ...


that's great


----------

